# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  vjehrra apo nusja???

## mije

te gjith e dime se ne jeten familjare konfliktet me te shpeshta jane mes vjehrres dhe nuses po sipas mendimit tuaj kush duhet te jete me shume fjatore per shkaktimin e konflikteve vjehrra apo nusja????

----------


## strange

Vjera duhet te mos e teproje, po edhe nusja ta qepe gojën mos te behet princeshë ne shtepin e dikujt tjetër.

----------


## elsaa

Te dyja i kane gabimet e vete , por me shume vjehrra .

----------


## white-knight

Vjehrra ne shumicen e rasteve.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Booo.Vjehrra them une...

----------


## mije

po pse vjehrra gjithmon????se duan nuset qetsin e tyre???nuk i duan vjerrat neper kemb???por ama u vjen mire kur va mbajn femijet.vjerra ka me shume perparsi se eshte me ne moshe normal jo ta teproj por ama edhe nuset kerkojne shum kushte dhe mezi e presin te kthehet burri nga puna per tju ankuar...

----------


## *Lorisa*

Si mund të paragjykoni kaq leht ju?!! 

Varet për çfarë konfliktesh bëhet fjalë, smund të themi që vjerra është fajtore ose nusja përderisa nuk dim shkaqet. 

Në përgjithësi vjerra duhet të jetë tolerante, të shoh vetëm me njërin sy e te dëgjoj veç më njërin vesh  :perqeshje:  kurse nusja të ket respekt të veçant ndaj vjerrës.

----------


## mije

lorisa nuk mund te percaktosh 1 konflikt e te gjykosh kush ka faj...flasim ne pergjithsi nga ajo qe ne shohim.respekte

----------


## LaTiNo_LoVeR[x]

Nje burr kish pas thene prej se jam martu e kam marr vesh sa te keqe e kisha pas nenen.

----------


## prenceedi

Per mendimin tim as vjerra , as nusja. Faji eshte i djalit nese i le te kakarisin.

----------


## rina_

Mbretnesha apo princesha....(vjehra dhe nusja).....

----------


## milanistja_el

Te dyja jane fajtore per lindjen e konfliktit... vjehrra duhet te jete tolerante, por duhet te jete dhe nusja e kjo e fundit duhet te jete dhe pak e durueshme. 
S'mund te pretendojme qe vjehrra ta pranoje nusen direkte ne shtepi dhe t'i nenshtrohet rregullave te saj, sepse per shume vite e ka rregulluar shtepine si ka dashur vete, i ka bere gjerat si dhe kur ka dashur vete dhe nuk mund te ndryshoje sjelljen e nje jete te tere sa hap e mbyll syte. 
Mendoj se nga ana e nuses duhet pak perulesi, mirekuptim dhe sikurse ka thene dikush me lart ta beje nje vesh shurdh e nje sy qorr dhe do e shohi se me kalimin e kohes vjehrra do dorezohet dhe do behet mikja e saj me e mire, mjafton te fitoje besimin e vjehrres. I them nga shembulli i gjyshes sime me nuset e dajave dhe them se ka funksionuar... fundja çfare na kushton? Keshtu do i kursejme vetes konflikte dhe mbi te gjitha nje armike.
Mendimi im

----------


## bebushja

> te gjith e dime se ne jeten familjare konfliktet me te shpeshta jane mes vjehrres dhe nuses po sipas mendimit tuaj kush duhet te jete me shume fjatore per shkaktimin e konflikteve vjehrra apo nusja????


Jane te dyja "rivale" se duan te njejtin person (vjera si djale dhe nusja si burr)
pavarsisht se menyrat  jane te ndryshme mbetet i njejti person qe ato deshirojn te jet me afer tyre,xhelozit ne raport nuse vjer jane gjithmon te pranishme,por duhet djali te jet ai qe i zbut sadopake keto xhelozira_konfliktesh mes tyre.
Mendoj se nese nuk jetojn ne te njejten shtepi konfliktet jan me te evitushme me pak dipllomaci dhe je ok  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Linda5

Eh mi ju nuset e reja po boni pak dipllomaci me vjerrat :buzeqeshje: hajani zemren me te mire, se me gerr-verr nuk ja dilet,vjerres nje fjal te mir ti thush e keni mir me te :buzeqeshje: 

Nigjojeni icik ate kongen qe e kan kenu te vjetrirt:

*E para osht NONA*
*E dyta me je TI*

*Qe kshtu kur e keni mir me vjerren e keni mir dhe me burrat* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

Apo doni nje vjerr si kjo ..hahahahahahahh



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RIK9mtIZ5f4

----------


## milanistja_el

> Apo doni nje vjerr si kjo ..hahahahahahahh
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RIK9mtIZ5f4


goca-bules hahahahahahahaha ajo te video vjehrren e ka gjet tamam, po mallin e pare e ka gjet bure, jo BURRE  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arpos

Koha që i ndan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strange

Po te them se mund te kete faj, djali mames edhe burri i nuses, cfare do thonit ju?

----------


## Linda5

> goca-bules hahahahahahahaha ajo te video vjehrren e ka gjet tamam, po mallin e pare e ka gjet bure, jo BURRE




MIilaniste po si BUR apo BURR njesoj eshte ai e kapiqi vet ti se ku du me dal :shkelje syri: 

Po thuj nga truni po qe ndryshon nga BURI me BUURIN :ngerdheshje: ...hahahahahaahha

----------


## bebushja

> goca-bules hahahahahahahaha ajo te video vjehrren e ka gjet tamam, po mallin e pare e ka gjet bure, jo BURRE


Goca bules na futi friken:P...... nuk thash kot me lart une moj   qe mer shtepi tjeter e mundesisht larg(lol),,,asnjer te vetem po ku te jen shume femij :buzeqeshje:

----------

